# 8 AA Battery Box to Power FFinder?



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

Could someone explain a little more information about how to power a fish finder using a 8 AA battery holder. I am going to be installing a Lowrance on my sit inside kayak and for space / weight I am hoping to be able to use the AA battery trick. I'm not sure the model of the Lowrance I'm picking it up as a hand me down from my father in law. 

Also what stores carry Marine Goop around Dayton,


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Why not a 12Volt, 7Amp sealed lead acid battery? AAs won't run that finder very long.
You can get a recharger easy enough.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

radio shack sells a battery tray for the AA . just as you would find in a radio. use that.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Connection each battery in series (+ to -). Each battery is 1.5V giving you 12 volts. However that voltage is marginal to run a fish finder. 9 batteries would give better voltage 13.5V) and be within the fishfinder( voltage range (typically up to 15V). Kagee's idea would seem better for simplicity, duration, and probably takes up about the same space.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

I just called Radio Shack. $34.99 for a 12v 7amp SLA battery. Man that seems high$?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Check around. All the Home stores and battery shops carry it. Radio Shack would be the highest price on that.

Over time, how much do you think AA Alkalines will cost you?


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Radio shack always seems high on price. Tou may find it cheaper online but shipping might be a washout. Best bet is to shop around, not sure who all would carry one.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

KaGee said:


> Check around. All the Home stores and battery shops carry it. Radio Shack would be the highest price on that.
> 
> Over time, how much do you think AA Alkalines will cost you?



as in Lowes / Home Depot?


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

SquidRavioli said:


> I just called Radio Shack. $34.99 for a 12v 7amp SLA battery. Man that seems high$?


8 × AA rechargables will cost you about $20 and only get you 2AH
You can get a 12V, 7AH for less than $20 if you look around
I have a 7AH on my PiranhaMax and it will run for days


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

SquidRavioli said:


> as in Lowes / Home Depot?


Yes and Menards.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Huz-yak said:


> 8 × AA rechargables will cost you about $20 and only get you 2AH
> You can get a 12V, 7AH for less than $20 if you look around
> I have a 7AH on my PiranhaMax and it will run for days


You would need 10 AA rechargeables... they are only 1.2 volt each.


----------



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

I found a 12v 7ah SLA on Amazon for $17.50 with shipping included.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

During the winter, I picked up a couple SLA batteries from eBay. I was able to get 2 batteries and a charger for around $50.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

I picked up the FF last night. It is a Lowrance X15, has a small black transducer, if I mount it inside my hull should the flat end of the transducer be facing the stern?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

From 'The General', Rob Alderman. He's just installed a new FF on his kayak on Hatteras Island.


----------



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

Thank you sir!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

For a B&w fish finder AA is fine. That is what I use with my B&W. But for my color fish finder that has a much higher draw I use a battery from Cabelas that will last a few trips before charging. The AA on the B&W will last me around 8 hours.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...&Ntt=battery&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My old Lowrance portable flasher uses 2 six volt lantern batteries. Silly question but I was wondering is anyone has successfully used a 12 - 19.2 volt battery from a electric power tool to power their fishfinder. Maybe I need to work on a patent for that. Seems like there would be plenty of oomph and they are lightweight too...


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> My old Lowrance portable flasher uses 2 six volt lantern batteries. Silly question but I was wondering is anyone has successfully used a 12 - 19.2 volt battery from a electric power tool to power their fishfinder. Maybe I need to work on a patent for that. Seems like there would be plenty of oomph and they are lightweight too...


If you mean a little green box, I was able to run it on a drill battery but it not a good hookup. However, I used an SLA battery and it works like a champ. I just need to find a way to bundle the two together.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Batteries plus had a 12 volt dry cell lantern battery for about $12...I thnk for occasional use and not wanting to invest in a small battery charger and SLA it would work ok for light use. Certainly should be better than AA or D cells.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody uae 12V garden tractor/ lawn mower battery? Results?
Motorcycle Battery? Results?


----------

